# Exo Terra lock broken - Help!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

The spring lock on my exoterra has broken. The spring has snapped in half so now the lock doesn't work! Has anyone else had this happen to theirs? I've only had it for a year.:devil: 

Also I would like to know if there's a way to replace the glass doors with screen ones. Anyone done this? How did you go about it?

Hoping someone can help. I don't really want to buy a whole new viv when only the little spring is broken. I have contacted Exo Terra and will update this thread if and when I get any feedback from them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

exo-terra should send you a replacement part.. 


they are really easy to change.. 

you just un clip the back of the front vent and you can get to the lock assembly from in there 

alan


----------

